
Global heating: London to have climate similar to Barcelona by 2050 - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jul/10/global-heating-london-similar-climate-barcelona-2050
======
_lessthan0
[https://crowtherlab.pageflow.io/cities-of-the-future-
visuali...](https://crowtherlab.pageflow.io/cities-of-the-future-visualizing-
climate-change-to-inspire-action#213121)

That page is the link to the interactive site.

~~~
jwatt
The "full map" at
[https://hooge104.shinyapps.io/future_cities_app/](https://hooge104.shinyapps.io/future_cities_app/)
seems to be 503 right now. :/

